# gentoo & vmware

## arnor

Salve forum,

qualcuno usa vmware con gentoo. Ci sono particolari cosa da considerare durante un'installazione del suddetto tool?

Vorrei rifare la mia macchina portatile (dell m50) spazzare via win e usare wmware per le tristi occasioni... in particolare potrei essere costretto ad usare m$ project.

Attualmente ho un p4 con 512 MB dite che con un upgrade di ram me la cavo oppure è impensabile?

grazie a tutti in anticipo.

ciao lo

----------

## gutter

Io lo uso per emulare solaris. 

Per wndows che o sappia non ci sono problemi.

Per la cronaca la licenza che ti danno vale per un mese. Poi ne devi richiedere un'altra.

----------

## Lucacri

Io la richiedo sempre, ma se la metto mi dice che il prodotto (e non la chiave) è "Expired"... c'e un modo per risolverlo?

----------

## nightblade

 *arnor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Attualmente ho un p4 con 512 MB dite che con un upgrade di ram me la cavo oppure è impensabile?
> 
> 

 

Io uso vmware con un w2k su un P4M con 512 MB... e non ho particolari problemi

----------

## arnor

 *gutter wrote:*   

> I
> 
> Per la cronaca la licenza che ti danno vale per un mese. Poi ne devi richiedere un'altra.
> 
> 

 

stai parlando della trial? se gli offro i 180$ il problema non si pone giusto?  :Smile: 

ciao lo

----------

## gutter

 *arnor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> stai parlando della trial? se gli offro i 180$ il problema non si pone giusto? 
> 
> 

 

Naturalmente in quel caso non hai alcun problema.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *arnor wrote:*   

> Salve forum,
> 
> qualcuno usa vmware con gentoo. Ci sono particolari cosa da considerare durante un'installazione del suddetto tool?
> 
> Vorrei rifare la mia macchina portatile (dell m50) spazzare via win e usare wmware per le tristi occasioni... in particolare potrei essere costretto ad usare m$ project.
> ...

 

Io ho dovuto creare una struttura simile ad altre distro per gli script d'avvio:

```

giakomino@amd ulan_bator $ ls /etc/rc.d/

rc0.d   rc1.d   rc2.d   rc3.d   rc4.d   rc5.d   rc6.d   vmware

```

In particolare ho seguito questa guida:

VMWARE: il virtual computing con Linux

presa da Linux Valley

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## gutter

@JacoMozzi: ma hai installato usando l'ebuild o a mano?

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @JacoMozzi: ma hai installato usando l'ebuild o a mano?

 

Visto che l'ebuild proprio non mi funzionava, ho provato ad installarmelo a mano...

M'infliggo 100 frustate per aver commesso tale cattiva azione  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## nightblade

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Visto che l'ebuild proprio non mi funzionava, ho provato ad installarmelo a mano...
> 
> 

 

Strano... mai avuto problemi con l'ebuild.... cosa non ti funzionava esattamente ?

----------

## gutter

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> M'infliggo 100 frustate per aver commesso tale cattiva azione  
> 
> 

 

Io ho usato l'ebuild e non ho avuto problemi durante l'installazione, che problemi avevi incontrato?

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   
> 
> M'infliggo 100 frustate per aver commesso tale cattiva azione  
> 
>  
> ...

 

Più che altro quando lanciavo lo script di configurazione, anche se mettevo tutto apposto alla fine non partiva mai  :Sad: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## gutter

 *JacoMozzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Più che altro quando lanciavo lo script di configurazione, anche se mettevo tutto apposto alla fine non partiva mai 
> 
> 

 

Si in genere crea qualche problema all'inizio ma capito come funziona non hai più problemi. Ti consiglio di fare qualche prova.

----------

## JacoMozzi

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   
> 
> Più che altro quando lanciavo lo script di configurazione, anche se mettevo tutto apposto alla fine non partiva mai 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Grazie mille  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maruscya

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *JacoMozzi wrote:*   
> 
> Più che altro quando lanciavo lo script di configurazione, anche se mettevo tutto apposto alla fine non partiva mai 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non so se sia lo stesso problema, ma a me dopo la configurazione mi diceva che tutto era a posta ma non partiva. Alla fine ho scoperto che nella dir /etc/vmware era presente un file dal nome significativo "NOT_CONFIGURED" che non veniva eliminato dopo la configurazione di vmware. 

Risultato ... ho counfigurato la vmware , cancellato il file  e riavviato la macchina. I servizi andavano su senza problemi.

----------

## gutter

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so se sia lo stesso problema, ma a me dopo la configurazione mi diceva che tutto era a posta ma non partiva. Alla fine ho scoperto che nella dir /etc/vmware era presente un file dal nome significativo "NOT_CONFIGURED" che non veniva eliminato dopo la configurazione di vmware. 
> 
> 

 

Non mi ricordo di aver avuto questo problema.

----------

